# Why uber doesn't subsidize FIRST TIME CANCEL gimmick?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

They pay a lot in free promotions and referrals.
But this particular issue is HOT!
mostly because driver has no proof that it was the first cancel. They could packet that $5 as far as I know.
I drove there, I attemted to contact those people, I want to be paid.

If those desk monkeys want to keep first cancel free, they MUST subsidize that cancel or cancel that stupid policy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Why do you think that there is a "first cancel free" policy to begin with?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya, this policy is a pet peeve of mine. It is one thing if they cancel after 6 minutes, but it is quite another if the cancel happens after 15 minutes if driving and 10 of waiting, etc. 

Just another example of an Uber policy that looks very generous to customers, but where the burden falls to the drivers, not the company.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Ya, this policy is a pet peeve of mine. It is one thing if they cancel after 6 minutes, but it is quite another if the cancel happens after 15 minutes if driving and 10 of waiting, etc.
> 
> Just another example of an Uber policy that looks very generous to customers, but where the burden falls to the drivers, not the company.


It's funny that drivers quesfion if it's really a first cancel for some one with fake rider account and non-working phone number, but never question this dumb Policy.
They din't dare to say, - Go give 5 free rides up to $20 each in new markets, they pay for that free promo to the driver.
Why are we silent about this?
It's a bigger loss for us than weekly $10 fee which I support BTW


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Why do you think that there is a "first cancel free" policy to begin with?


Cabs don't get paid for cancellations


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Ive noticed no pay for "no shows" in Houston. Use to get 5 bucks. Also masking the destination address on the waybill. Can only see it after trip has started.


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

And this is the reason i dont take a trip over 8 min.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

BOissMAn said:


> Ya, this policy is a pet peeve of mine. It is one thing if they cancel after 6 minutes, but it is quite another if the cancel happens after 15 minutes if driving and 10 of waiting, etc.
> 
> Just another example of an Uber policy that looks very generous to customers, but where the burden falls to the drivers, not the company.


Next step Is no cancellation botton before 10 minutes after arrival.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Ya, this policy is a pet peeve of mine. It is one thing if they cancel after 6 minutes, but it is quite another if the cancel happens after 15 minutes if driving and 10 of waiting, etc.
> 
> Just another example of an Uber policy that looks very generous to customers, but where the burden falls to the drivers, not the company.


If you drove 15 minutes then it is your fault sorry to say. Keep it to 6-7 minutes away max ... especially at new rates


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

puber said:


> Cabs don't get paid for cancellations


Only because they have no way to collect... if they could, they would.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I just got one yesterday that I unfortunately drove about 10 minutes to. Given the distance, I was surprised that there were no closer cars. I should have taken the rider's 5 rating as a sign and cancelled the trip. I still don't believe this wasn't someone screwing around given there most certainly were closer cars. I emailed support and got the standard "first cancellation free" macro reply, which ignored my points about why a closer car didn't get the ping... Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe a closer car did & ignored it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

puber said:


> Cabs don't get paid for cancellations


Cabs do not get dispatched, they are street hail, what planet are you from


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Only because they have no way to collect... if they could, they would.


I think some Chicago cab companies have gained regulatory approval to charge for cancelled/no show orders dispatched through App with CC payment facility.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Cabs do not get dispatched, they are street hail, what planet are you from


From the vast majority of cities where you call a taxi and have one dispatched to you. NYC is a rare exception.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Why a minimum fare is less than cancellation fee (or penalty in lyft)?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> Why a minimum fare is less than cancellation fee (or penalty in lyft)?


I would assume cancellation fee is meant to deter cancellations. Minimum Fare is set low to encourage higher usage by riders even going a short distance.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

When a rider or driver cancels the fist time (on each account the rider has)

Uber sends an educational letter to the "new" rider explaining the cancel policy.

That is the only rider "training" Uber provides, ever.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> When a rider or driver cancels the fist time (on each account the rider has)
> 
> Uber sends an educational letter to the "new" rider explaining the cancel policy.
> 
> That is the only rider "training" Uber provides, ever.


...besides the eye opening education a rider gets after seeing the receipt from an 8X Surge ride!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Ya, this policy is a pet peeve of mine. It is one thing if they cancel after 6 minutes, but it is quite another if the cancel happens after 15 minutes if driving and 10 of waiting, etc.
> 
> Just another example of an Uber policy that looks very generous to customers, but where the burden falls to the drivers, not the company.


 always been that way in the taxi business, why would it change now.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like to give my opinion. Any rider that has a 5 star, please leave 4 star, that way we can tell that they are existing riders, and not a new account or not someone trying to fool us around.

I Have also noticEd that drivers also fo that, they request and cancel trips. Don't know why and would love to know why.


----------

